# Download Pay Statements as CSV



## OldMan_co (Sep 25, 2017)

Is this possible? I can't find anyway to do it. I have read it other messages where people say they have done it.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## arrrghhh (Oct 27, 2016)

OldMan_co said:


> Is this possible? I can't find anyway to do it. I have read it other messages where people say they have done it.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.


Looks like they phased it out a few years ago...

https://uberpeople.net/threads/csv-statement-downloads-email.5338/#post-63067


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/2jxbp0


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

What are you trying to do? I've always just copy/pasted my Uber data directly from the Payment Statements screen on the web portal to a sheet on my Excel workbook. I also recorded a macro to reformat the duration data from XXh YYm ZZs to HH:MM:SS in order to create my own summary line for each day.









The last time I was in the Uber office, I did ask a so-called Expert to submit a suggestion to add a tip column to this page so I don't have to manually enter that data.









Lyft as usual is a bigger pain because it doesn't present ride history data in a simple row/column format, so first I copy/paste from their web portal screen to a Word doc and then use a macro I wrote to reformat the text into a single row with comma delimited data fields for each trip which I then copy/paste to Excel.


----------



## OldMan_co (Sep 25, 2017)

arrrghhh said:


> Looks like they phased it out a few years ago...
> 
> h
> Thank you. I was trying to see if I could automate the input in excel from a CSV file


----------

